# Differences in security



## BumFarto (Mar 28, 2012)

As you guys have seen, I have been collecting information in regards to the various hospital security departments in Massachusetts. However, I guess that I'd be open to finding out more about other types of security in general. I've heard a lot about other types of security: contract companies, hotels, etc. What are some major differences and what are some good jobs to watch for?

I met a guy who worked hotel security and he said the pay is interesting but it is FAR more hands off, as paying customers are generally not to be messed with. However, he met some interesting people and said it was highly lucrative if you accepted tips for such things as walking people to cars or whatnot.

As for contract security, we all know that the big security companies like Allied and Securitas are a freakin' joke, populated by the most idiotic clowns imaginable. However, what about companies like Longwood, or some of the armed Boston Special gigs? I would think that these guys are only given pistols if they are expected to need them. It sounds pretty high speed.

Finally, I know some pharmaceutical companies hire a lot of security due to the nature of their work. I'd think this would be a GREAT lead in for a career as drug issues are so prevalent.


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

Oh yes, you are sure to gain TONS of experience dealing with street drugs, by tugging on doors during the overnight shift at Pfizer...I don't know how interesting the pay is there though.

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

The 'expensive box' jewelry store (Sterling Jewelers Inc.) hire their own security for cross country diamond escorts and events. It's an armed position but there's no Ch. 90

I hear a position is opening up at BWH, maybe you can slide right in:

W


----------



## Harley387 (May 1, 2002)

BumFarto said:


> As for contract security, we all know that the big security companies like Allied and Securitas are a freakin' joke, populated by the most idiotic clowns .


I wouldn't paint them all with such a bold brush. Securitas, Wackenhut, and some others hold Nuclear Security and Federal contracts. Some of them provide firearms training that's leaps and bounds above any municipal police training. They also use Lenco Bearcat armored vehicles with all the fancy electronics you could ever care to play with. Pay ranges for some of those gigs is between $50-$80K per year. So, if that's "a friggin joke", then keep looking for that $35K patrolmans job in Podunk. It all depends on your priorities. If your goal is simply to get on the job, then stick with it, but if you can live with a high paying, well trained security gig, I wouldn't rule out some of those options.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

I think the big joke here is BumFarto, take that from someone who has worked
private security for many years.


----------



## cousteau (Oct 31, 2011)

I am not a fan of more legislation, but I do think here in MA that there should be much stricter hiring policies and a statewide training plan for these people. Some, not all, security workers, whackers in general, are off their rockers. They need to know their place in the big picture.


----------



## Foxy85 (Mar 29, 2006)

Nuke Security is a viable option. I applied up in Seabrook and made it to the second round of interviews. Pretty sure they deep sixed' me because when they asked about my 5 year plan, I didn't say I wanted the job as a career.....Anyway, decent guys up there, fun toys, awesome pay, plenty of OT. The job itself is wellll.....seucrity. Fixed posts, foot/vehicle patrol, checkpoints, etc. One of the nuke guys used to joke wiht me and say that they are essentially waiting for terrorist ninjas to (never) attack the plant. Meaning, it gets very boring. But the bennies, pay, and fellow officers are good, so you make hte best of it. Somehting to look into. And they tend to hire a couple of times a year.....at least they used to.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Im taking the 5th, based on Harrys answer.


----------



## timothy135 (Jun 19, 2006)

LGriffin said:


> The 'expensive box' jewelry store (Sterling Jewelers Inc.) hire their own security for cross country diamond escorts and events. It's an armed position but there's no Ch. 90
> 
> I hear a position is opening up at BWH, maybe you can slide right in:
> 
> W


 Haha I knew someone would go there.


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

cousteau said:


> I am not a fan of more legislation, but I do think here in MA that there should be much stricter hiring policies and a statewide training plan for these people. Some, not all, security workers, whackers in general, are off their rockers. They need to know their place in the big picture.


Absolutely, and most i've dealt with were great, so I never minded the easy arrests they essentially presented on a platter


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

www.privateofficer.com

Delete your MC account and report above forthwith.

BumFarto, this means you.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BumFarto (Mar 28, 2012)

Hm, the nuclear option sounds interesting. I may very well look into this Seabrook business. Thank you for the recommendation. I understand that not everyone gets a shot at policing and I want to work somewhere that's decent while I explore the career field further. As someone else said, good pay and bennies go a long way and never get old.

Also, I clicked around Private Officer but it isn't as informative or well-done as this site. I think I prefer the insights gleaned from the gruff, angry guys on here rather than reading nonsense written by a pack of whackers.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

We aren't as angry as annoyed. Questions you ask, are either inane or have been covered over and over. There is a search feature. Differences in security are pretty obvious but there is one similarity; all are contracted mainly to reduce insurance paid by the client, and deflect liability to someone else. It might be hat to believe, but some people take a security job just to pay the bills. They aren't there to play cop. They just want to support their family. Yes the pay sucks, but guess what? They don't have their hand in my pocket via the welfare system. And that I can respect. 

In my fifteen years as a municipal police officer, I have ran across the good the bad and the ugly, of the security world. The bad and the ugly, is thankfully rare. I have started in the private security sector and I knew my place in the food chain. I never forgot from whence I came. 

Poking around here and asking questions some of which have very obvious answers, solves nothing. Just look at the security as a job. It's not going to give you a leg up on anyone trying to get in to the varsity team (police or law enforcement). In the academy, you will realize just how little you really do know. 

Good luck in your job search. Stop with this nonsense and just concentrate in finding a job. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nuke_TRT (Feb 10, 2008)

BumFarto said:


> Hm, the nuclear option sounds interesting. I may very well look into this Seabrook business. Thank you for the recommendation. I understand that not everyone gets a shot at policing and I want to work somewhere that's decent while I explore the career field further. As someone else said, good pay and bennies go a long way and never get old.


You might want to hurry, from what I have seen from your postings, you will be upper management quickly.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Pay is important but if you take a job just for pay and dont like what youre doing you will be fucking miserable and hate going to work....that attitude makes people want to run away from you. Do what you like to do and the money will come (ok, it didnt work for Snipe...but he is still tryin for the porn career)


----------



## zm88 (Mar 5, 2009)

being one.of those 'idiotic clowns' with Allied i'll chime in on this...

Like 263 said, you're there for liability reasons. Its a job, i work my 40 and try to eat as much OT as i can to pay the bills and hopefully get to use my precious 4 days vacation someday. Working a hotel isn't going to teach you about LE, the SPO program will give you a glimpse at best. I've worked in different cities, and learned alot over the past 7 years about the industry. From Loss prevention at a dept. store, mall security guard, hotel, a crazy rollerskating rink and a couple other spots. This job is filled with loons like any other job, its all about what you take from it. Use the search function as others said, i cant count how many times this fucking topics come up. 

As for the stricter hiring practices I'm allll for that. A thin aluminum badge and a radio is too much power for some people.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

I don't know shit about security jobs...I try to stay away from them, they scare me!


----------



## cousteau (Oct 31, 2011)

The security field may not teach you law enforcement, but it can teach you how to deal with people. Law enforcement, security, waiting tables; they are all like computer programming when it comes to dealing with the public. You put crap in, you get crap out.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

> The security field may not teach you law enforcement


Some do, I worked at a Trauma 1 Hospital in security and they sponsored us for the R/I Academy, as well as oc, baton, 1st responder cert and half the dept was sworn in as Specials. Hospital security in my humble opinion is pretty dam good experience for LE.


----------



## Foxy85 (Mar 29, 2006)

Whoa whoa who 7. I think you missed a few threads where our friendly "Natty" guardsmen educated us on 'real' law enforcement. Campus Policing, to include Hospital Cops are not "real" police. PM "Douche Guard" for further details into "real" policing. Hes a true resource for information.


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2012)

Hey, anyone know of a good job doing security at ...... Rite Aid, CVS, Disney Land, or a job with the Royal Canadian Air Force?? I am so looking forward to becoming employed with one of those jobs so that I can later come on here and tell you all how much better I am than all of your POPOs in MASS!


----------



## Guard Hard (Sep 26, 2010)

All I have to add is to reemphasize what others have said. As far as whether or not security is "good experience" for a future career in law enforcement, it depends. If its a "special police" job and you can get some academy training out of it, okay. Apart from that...

Police departments are mostly going to be concerned about whether or not you have a good, stable employment background and if you were responsible in your past jobs, and look at your disciplinary record, terminations etc. What you actually did is secondary to that. Just my personal experience.

Another point: the likelihood of getting fired/sued while working in private security is fucking astronomical.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Foxy85 said:


> Whoa whoa who 7. I think you missed a few threads where our friendly "Natty" guardsmen educated us on 'real' law enforcement. Campus Policing, to include Hospital Cops are not "real" police. PM "Douche Guard" for further details into "real" policing. Hes a true resource for information.


Don't bother PMing Guardsman. He has been excommunicated.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

263FPD said:


> Don't bother PMing Guardsman. He has been excommunicated.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


AHH HA HA HA HA HA, HO HO HO, HEE HEE HEE, whew!
Fuck em!


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2012)

263FPD said:


> Don't bother PMing Guardsman. He has been excommunicated.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


**snaps fingers in the air and in a gay-ish Obama voice - "Oh no you di' int" **


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Right Wing Liberal said:


> **snaps fingers in the air and in a gay-ish Obama voice - "Oh no you di' int" **


Oh yes, I did. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WaterPistola (Nov 4, 2007)

Hush said:


> Oh yes, you are sure to gain TONS of experience dealing with street drugs, by tugging on doors during the overnight shift at Pfizer...I don't know how interesting the pay is there though.
> 
> Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


what do you know about the overnight shift at Pfizer? If anything you gain experience dealing with people ON street drugs. I'm a few years removed though, maybe it's changed.


----------

